# Wanted: Parts For1940s Cleveland Welding Hawthorne



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

*Here is my wish list for my 1940s CWC-built Hawthorne:*





Whitewall tires, extra thick tubes, rim strips, tire liners (Easy to find, original Wards Riverside Mates are getting stored away.)

New Departure WD front brake hub and parts (Are different spoke lengths needed?) *FOUND*

New Departure DD 2-speed rear brake hub and parts *FOUND*

Vintage wheel reflectors (There seem to be some on eBay.)

Headlight lens *FOUND* (About 3" in diameter. Is it the same lens as the Roadmaster Luxury Liner light?)




Screw for top of headlight *FOUND* (Maybe hardware store item.)




Correct crescent-shaped handlebars and notched stem, as pictured below: *STEM FOUND*







Streamline grips *FOUND*

Rear bracket and screws for mounting tank *FOUND* (I can get screws at a hardware store if needed, but what is missing at the rear screw holes?)




Seat (Maybe--I like this one, but would be interested in a correct original. At the least, this one needs recovering in BLACK vinyl. Can anyone stamp a logo on the vinyl for me?)




Seat post *FOUND* (The one on the bicycle is too short and I used to ride it with only 1" inserted into the frame! Why are there threads on top of this one?) *It appears to be a bolt with the head cut off.*

Seat post clamp bolt on frame *FOUND* (What is it supposed to have?)

Pedals *FOUND, installing Persons teardrop replicas* (The person who had the bike the 17 years it was out of my possession totally stripped off the pedal threads.)

Crank (Maybe--above-mentioned person damaged the threads, but they may be able to be repaired.)

Wald 533 saddle baskets *FOUND NOS set* (For mounting on balloon-tire bikes with carrier and peaked fenders.)

Raspberry reflector for carrier (About 1 3/4" in diameter.)

Hawthorne carrier with taillights on each side *FOUND* (As pictured below, want to paint it to match rest of paint, also want to transplant curved support braces.)




Rubber cap for kickstand

Vinyl tool bag for saddle *FOUND*

Rear light for carrier (Didn't they make one that fit the carrier currently on the bicycle? Or, perhaps a utility light could be installed.) *I was thinking of the Roadmaster Supreme, but the taillight is built into the rack and very rare.*


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 3, 2015)

The seat post is a bolt (head must have been cut off), the parts you're listing come from various years, (last rack (probably Hawthorne, with the lights) is earlier than the others pictured.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> The seat post is a bolt (head must have been cut off), the parts you're listing come from various years, (last rack (probably Hawthorne, with the lights) is earlier than the others pictured.




That makes sense. It seemed to be a very odd seat post. The WD and DD hubs, and the rack with the lights on the side seem to be prewar, but I would like them on the bicycle.


----------



## zedsn (Mar 3, 2015)

I have CWC seat post, vintage aftermarket whitewalls, thick older period inner tubes, rechromed stem that is in the photo, handlebars, and maybe headlight lens. PM if interested.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 4, 2015)

zedsn said:


> I have CWC seat post, vintage aftermarket whitewalls, thick older period inner tubes, rechromed stem that is in the photo, handlebars, and maybe headlight lens. PM if interested.




Thanks for the response! I sent you a PM.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 5, 2015)

Here's a link to the bike for which I need these parts: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?70337-I-Relocated-And-Bought-Back-My1940s-Hawthorne-Comet


----------



## ColtR (Mar 18, 2019)

zedsn said:


> I have CWC seat post, vintage aftermarket whitewalls, thick older period inner tubes, rechromed stem that is in the photo, handlebars, and maybe headlight lens. PM if interested.



Hey, just wondering if you still have any parts for this bike? Seat, etc?
I own this bicycle, and am still looking for a few things!
Thanks!


----------

